# TV show called..."The Mistress"



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

What a stupid show..basically the premise is the poor OW and how she needs to for her own sanity get out of the affair so this lady helps them build their self esteem and leave their married lovers. Awwwwww..I feel so sorry for them. 

What a joke...of course the husbands
are portrayed as the jerks which they are but so is the OW..it is like we are supposed to believe that the OW is so innocent and only wanted a fairy tale life with some one else's husband.

On the one episode the OW even had a child with the husband and truly believed that he was going to leave his wife for her....karma got her in her stupid ass and he did not leave his wife.


----------



## OrganizedChaos (Jan 23, 2013)

Well TV in general isn't exactly made for men anymore. What they won't do is show what part the OW plays in the destruction of a relationship, because its so much easier to blame the stereotypical male pig.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I just can't believe that there are OW's out there that actually think that yes the guy is really going to leave his marriage for me...and they wait and wait for it.

I remember one time years ago on OPrah there was a woman who was having an affair with a married man for 20 some years clinging to the hope that he was going to leave his wife.

I think these women deserve what they get.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

About 20 years ago, a very good friend of mine, married, wonderful wife and 3 children had an affair with a married lady about 15 years his junior. 

He was very successful and she was struggling financially. She very young, very pretty and had no children. 

My friend wrote her a letter professing his love. A love that was so deep that he was willing to give up his life... his fancy home, luxury auto, country club membership, etc. etc. willing to give up every material possession he owned because he loved her so much. And, of course, his wife would get a healthy chunk of his income in alimony etc. etc. The joy he would feel being married to her was worth all those material possessions.

Can you believe she dropped him?

Very clever of him in my book.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

hambone said:


> About 20 years ago, a very good friend of mine, married, wonderful wife and 3 children had an affair with a married lady about 15 years his junior.
> 
> He was very successful and she was struggling financially. She very young, very pretty and had no children.
> 
> ...


----------

